# BLACK ROOF ON Alms Avus Pearl/regular SILVER TT's (pictures and opinions greatly appreciated)



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

hey my car recently got egged and I am entitle through insurance to have basically an entire paint job done.
the place I go to is willing to paint my roof black for a tough more money out of my pocket (fair enough).
I just want to do the roof panel and the piece surrounding the rear window ending at the arch the has a seem on it.
There are a few examples ive seen but i would like to have some of YOUR OPINIONS ON IT AND AS MANY GOOD PICTURES OF IT AS POSSIBLE BEFORE I DO IT IN THE BEGINNING OF THE SUMMER.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

here is mine.....
I didnt do it the convential way i.e. the whole roof or JUST the top senter section. I like it this way, with the tinted windows it makes it look like one big window for a roof. People always ask me if it is a window too!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

That looks nice sims. Do you have any side shots with your windows up? And what skirts are you running?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_That looks nice sims. Do you have any side shots with your windows up? And what skirts are you running?

the windows are up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i guess i was thrown off because the triangle small window is darker than the door windows..


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

I just had to get my roof repainted through insurance.. i was thinking of doing that but I was worried I would tire of it after a while. i am kind of impulsive so I try to keep most my body modifications easily removable. 
I have to agree I think that looks better than painting the rest of the roof as well. 
p.s. those BBS CHs are sexy!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Yea, the center section is awesome, way batter than the whole roof


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

i agree just the center looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

here is a side view.....as far as the rear triangles being darker; it is just the angle of the picture. Everything is 20% tint.









I thought I would get tired of it too, but it flows well and doesnt interupt the lines of the car so after 1.5 years I still like it!
The roofline on a TT is one of the most important parts of the car. IMHO when you paint the whole roof black you loose that. I love how when lookig at my car from the side you can still get the porsche(esk) feel of the car. After all the designer(freeman thomas)was and is a HUGE porsche nut.


_Modified by sims159915 at 10:23 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I AM GOING TO DO WITH MINE. I THINK IT IS CRUCIAL TO LEAVE THE TWO "ARCHS" OR W.E. YOU WANNA CALL THEM SILVER.
BECAUSE IT KEEPS THE WHOLE SHAPE OF THE AUDI TT WHICH IS WHAT IS SO SPECIAL INTACT.
??IS YOURS AVUS SILVER (ALMS EDITION) OR REGULAR SILVER??


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (nasTTy)*

Anyone done this with a roadster? or any other 2-tone with a roadster?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Anyone done this with a roadster? or any other 2-tone with a roadster?

Somebody did a two tone on a silver roadster where they just painted the lower region black...like from the sideskirt down...all the way around...looked retarded IMO








P.S. still one of the best looking silver TTs IMO:

_Quote »_











_Modified by Murderface at 2:53 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Anyone done this with a roadster? or any other 2-tone with a roadster?

how do you do this?
The whole roof is black!


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

i guess maybe spray paint the fabric silver


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (amek0n3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amek0n3* »_i guess maybe spray paint the fabric silver
















har har har.... i meant like painting the hood and trunk deck, etc.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks great sims!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

tanks ya'll!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (sims159915)*

I really like it this way, it compliments the roof lines and creates a nice, continuous feel.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what side skirts are on that silver TT ? thx


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hey man i'm in reading and i'm dying to meet someone that is actually into TTs haha no one has em and i saw one tonight but they all look at me like i'm crazy when i try to talk to em. we gotta meet up sometime.. although mine just looks like a stock one i still have limo tint and a shaved rear bumper.


----------



## mydopumpin (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Nice one there Sims. I relly love what you did with the car. I'm planning to do same. Tell me, 
1. Which did you do first, tint the back windows before painting the roof? 
2. What % tint did you for the rear windows?
3. What shade of black paint did you use for the roof?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

they look like Rieger Infinity .. half way donw the page
http://www.lltek.com/riegrtek-TT_8N.htm


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: BLACK ROOF ON Alms Avus Pearl/regular SILVER TT's (nasTTy)*

I wish LLTek had not used the ugly Canadian bumpers for the photo shoot.

At least they switched out the square wheels.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mydopumpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mydopumpin* »_
Nice one there Sims. I relly love what you did with the car. I'm planning to do same. Tell me, 
1. Which did you do first, tint the back windows before painting the roof? 
2. What % tint did you for the rear windows?
3. What shade of black paint did you use for the roof?


The rear was tinted when I bought it, so I guess I did the tint first.
it is 20% tint
The black that is on the roof is OEM BMW Cosmos Black. My painter had some that he got from a BMW factory that closed down in the early 90's!


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

I like the look of the rest of the car... in fact I do like the whole car, but has anyone ever told you the roof reminds them of a Scion tc?








If the Scion tc never existed, it would be a very cool look that would be very original, but I think (read: opinion) that it degrades the image of the car.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: BLACK ROOF ON Alms Avus Pearl/regular SILVER TT's (nasTTy)*

The center section in black looks great, not the same paint scheme as the Lightweight Sport though, which i thought was the plan of most people.
Your cars is an ALMS Avus not Lake Silver?
Why you change the "special edition" color? Wow i would have bought that color in a second if I could have found one without phone and nav. I would really think about leaving an ALMS alone as far as modding the paint. But if your thinking Big Turbo then that's a different deal.
















Brillant Red and Avus


----------



## mydopumpin (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Thanks for that.


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
Im in Australia and my bro is dropping the car off tomorrow to get the black painting done before I get home.
Hopefully Mearl (my guy) will do a nice job. I will have pics when i get home and get a chance to take some.
thanks again.


----------

